# Does Newport Fishing Pier (Miami) exist?



## miamibeach (Sep 5, 2012)

Hello all. I will be in Miami Beach for about a week. I leave tomorrow. Does Newport Fishing Pier exist? I cannot seem to locate a contact number or other means of verification.

It seems as though there is no other pier within 45 minutes or so from South Miami Beach, is this true?

Thanks a ton!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

http://traveltips.usatoday.com/saltwater-pier-fishing-miami-59489.html


----------



## capri (Dec 10, 2008)

Newport fishing pier is closed since years !!!! At moment they rebuilding the pier .If you want to fish from a pier try Dania Pier . More information for S.FL fishing go to boatlessfishing.com .


----------

